# Any ideas on engraving a deer antler with a name



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

My bro in law suggested using a dremil tool. Does anyone know how difficult or easy they are to carve straight lines with?


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't know how difficult / easy it is, but I do know that they make a tip specifically for engraving. I actually bought one quite a while back, it's still in the package...don't even remember now what "project" I actually bought it for.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have tried it, it will work, the results just depend on how artistic you are and how slow you take it, its easy to let the thing slip and it removes materials very quickly. On other hand I cant think of any other way of doing it other than trying you're hand at scrimshaw....


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodburner? Would stink like heck, but it might work.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

PRACTICE ON SOMETHING 1ST. always engrave the direction the tool is turning. if not it will dig on you. find the rpm's that is comfortable for you. highest rpm's are not always the best. i would practice on some old bone. warning the dust from the grind will have a strong oder. i would wear a face mask. you don't want to breath the dust that is created. practice on something till you can get control of it. try not to bear down to hard. you might try to get a ruby or a diomand ball to finish out once you lay your track.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

something like this little battery powered engraver should do the trick .... 
http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Operated-Engraver-Engraving-Pen/dp/B001NTE0O4


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

If not engraving, scrimshaw would be the way to go. It especially fits the bone/antler look.


----------



## alumarobbins (Jan 6, 2012)

I have done quite a bit of custom laser engraving on antlers and bone. If you are interested let me know and I could give you a deal on it!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Dremel works great. Get the carbide cutters for antler. Also use the barrel type cutter and use the edge for the straight lines.

Takes a little practice so use some scrap. You can use the ball cutter to relief cut the background around the letters. 

Take a look at my calls, dremel is what I use.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

madarchery said:


> Dremel works great. Get the carbide cutters for antler. Also use the barrel type cutter and use the edge for the straight lines.
> 
> Takes a little practice so use some scrap. You can use the ball cutter to relief cut the background around the letters.
> 
> Take a look at my calls, dremel is what I use.


mad archery. i love your call work. very nice. do you have a websight?


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

The line will depend on how steady your hand is. On a side note, I hate the way antlers smells when you cut or carve it. 
Post the pics when you finish.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have not done it, but I would think if you sanded or ground a flat area on the antler to cut the name into it would make it easier than trying to do it on a curved item. Good luck.

Ches.


----------

